# vol de powerbook...



## mikaeim (17 Septembre 2005)

bonjour a tous ...
je me suis fait cambrioler...dans le 18eme a paris ...mon powerbook 15" 1,5G a disparu ainsi que mon ipod ...  
la police me demande le numéro de serie, je n'ai plus la doc, et il n'est pas sur la facture...

je n'avais fait aucune demarche particuliere pour le declarer nul part...

je ne sais pas comment faire...

j'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de le reconnaitre si il ce connecte a internet ...?
 je n'ai pas d'informations pour l'identifier, mais j'ai pas mal surfer ...aurais-je laisser des traces identifiables...?
il nous reste un 12" ...j'aimerai savoir ou ce trouve le numéro de serie...?

voila..voila...bad day...Mais qui ne tue pas rend plus fort...

merci de votre aide...


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2005)

tu a fait enregistré la machine auprès d'Apple ? sinon c'est fichu


----------



## mikaeim (17 Septembre 2005)

non je ne l'ai pas declarer chez apple...
vous l'avez tous fait vous ???


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2005)

moi je le fait systématiquement pour chaque matériel


----------



## Macounette (17 Septembre 2005)

Pareil, si tu l'enregistres sur le site d'Apple t'as au moins un moyen de retrouver le n° de série. Sinon, tu peux contacter le revendeur chez qui tu l'as acheté, peut-être qu'il a encore quelque part une trace de la vente et donc du n° de série...

Pour retrouver le n° de série : Menu Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac... -> bouton "Plus d'infos" et c'est sur le premier écran qui apparaît, la dernière ligne (ou tu démarres directement System Profiler (Profil Système en français ???)

edit : si tu as encore les cartons de ton PB essaie de regarder là-bas, sur le côté.


----------



## mikaeim (17 Septembre 2005)

j'ai les cartons, je voudrait connaitre le format du numéro de serie .le nombre de chiffres de lettres...
ok...en fait j'ai vu sur le 12"...

et avec le numéro de serie je peux faire quoi a part le donner a la police ...
les voleurs ne peuvent pas le changer ???il est inscrit physiquement quelque part ...?


----------



## Scorpion (17 Septembre 2005)

mikaeim a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de le reconnaitre si il ce connecte a internet ...?.


 J'en doute fort, mais bon des gens plus compétents te répondront.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

tu as essayé de voir chez le vendeur si où cas où il est en possession du numero de ta machine ?

dans le cas que tu le trouve ce numero , appelle apple et donne leur le numero de tes appareil volée  powerbook et  ipod . 




edit : je viens d'y penser ..... l'ipod de ma fille (acheté dans une fnac ) n'est pas enregistrée et pourtant quand je l'ai mis en reparation dans un centre apple il m'ont pas demandé la facture: il savaient en voyant le numero quand et où je l'avais acheté...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas c'est vraiment pas cool, franchement tout ca ca coute, une machine avec laquelle tu bosses tous les jours, photos, données perso...


----------



## mikaeim (18 Septembre 2005)

t'imagine meme pas ...60 gigas de données perso et pro ...

mais bon "la roue tourne" ...il ne l'emporterons pas au paradis ...

en tout cas nous avons decider de cacher les Mac a chaque sortie ...les voleurs ont tres peu de temps, donc je pense qu'une cachette simple et ingenieuse peu sauver le materiel en cas d'intrusion...


----------



## chupastar (18 Septembre 2005)

mikaeim a dit:
			
		

> t'imagine meme pas ...60 gigas de données perso et pro ...
> 
> mais bon "la roue tourne" ...il ne l'emporterons pas au paradis ...
> 
> en tout cas nous avons decider de cacher les Mac a chaque sortie ...les voleurs ont tres peu de temps, donc je pense qu'une cachette simple et ingenieuse peu sauver le materiel en cas d'intrusion...



Bien vu. L'an dernier je me suis fait cambrioler, ils sont venu en deux fois, une fois il n'ont pas eu le temps d'ouvrir la porte, la deuxième fois c'était la bonne.

Ne pensant pas qu'ils allaient revenir aussi vite on a pas tout planqué, par contre j'avais mis mon iBook sous les sachets plastiques de la poubelle. Mon iBook a été sauvé simplement comme ça.

Par contre ils ont pris le reste, à savoir le second iBook de ma copine, mon iPod, un APN, puis quelques autres choses aussi.
Heureusement l'assurance à quand même bien remboursée et on a pu tout se racheter. Mais ça fait mal de se faire cambrioler quand même... On se sent moins en sécurité tout à coup.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement l'assurance à quand même bien remboursée et on a pu tout se racheter.


Je pensais que les assurances ne couvraient plus les portables étant donné leur grande vulnaribilité et les arnaques possibles?


----------



## chupastar (18 Septembre 2005)

Si si, avec la facture et moins de 7 mois c'est remboursé intégralement. Par contre après 7 mois le prix baisse très vite.

Sinon, à défaut de facture, l'expert acceptait aussi les notices, boites etc... qu'il déchirait ensuite et en gardait un morceau.

Ce sont les bijoux qu'ils ne remboursaient pas.

Et pour les téléphones portable, là, je ne sais pas.


----------



## kyman (18 Septembre 2005)

mikaeim a dit:
			
		

> non je ne l'ai pas declarer chez apple...
> vous l'avez tous fait vous ???



Ben oui et en plus j'ai pris Apple Care, donc j'enregistre systématiquement le matériel Apple ou pas
(pour l'assurance) et je prends des photos du matériel.

Bon courage
Kyman  :sick:


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2005)

bon courage à toi cher voisin du 18ème


----------



## vincmyl (18 Septembre 2005)

Les chances sont minimes mais on sait jamais


----------



## coco11 (20 Septembre 2005)

un ibook G3 de 2002 en juin dernier, cambriolé paris 11ème. après avoir cassé la porte ils n'ont même pas pris le câble d'alim ou les appareils photos qui étaient à 2m. savez-vous si prévenir Apple France a un intérêt quelconque pour retrouver le portable ?
pour ce qui est de la police il faut porter plainte au cas où il retrouveraient le voleur ou le receleur (dans nos rêves surtout).
et sinon y-a-t-il moyen d faire du mailing large pour tenter d'atteindre le détenteur et donc les photos que l'appareil contenait.

pour l'assurance, 500 euros remboursés sur un appareil qui valait en valait 2200 en 2002...
j'en ai quand même racheté un, Powerbook G4 1.67GHz 17'. c'est le seul bon côté.


----------



## jeromemac (8 Octobre 2005)

moi aussi je viens de me faire voler mon powerbook G4, juste hier soir, et le pire c'est que j'habite au 6° etage, et que des portes comme la mienne (de merde) y'en a plein.... ils ont juste peter la serrure, d'ailleur un truc que j'ai vu à la télé, ça leur avait pris 10 secondes avec une pince croco....

donc pour info aller voir la: 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/annonces/machines_volees_article79.html


----------



## rdemonie (9 Octobre 2005)

bien moi j'ai ma chambre qui a brulé résultat des courses j'ai plus de boite et plus tout les accessoires. Heureusement dans mon malheur j'avais mon pb et mon chargeur avec moi.
Mais ce qui me pose problème c'est pour le revendre. Est ce qui y a moyen de ravoir une boite? Et ou est ce que je peux enregistrer mon numéro de serie car si je me fait voler mon ordi j'ai plus la boite pour le savoir.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2005)

Je pense pas qu'il y aot de problème pour le revendre, réduire un peu le prix


----------



## DavidFR75 (30 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, si tu l'enregistres sur le site d'Apple t'as au moins un moyen de retrouver le n° de série.



Ah bon ? Pas si évident que cela... Comment fait-on pour accéder aux informations que l'on a enregistrées ?


----------

